# Singapore Rubik's Cube Competition 2015



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi cubers,

The NUS maths society is planning to organise the 'Singapore Open 2015' on the 14th and 15th of February 2014. 
This competition will be a two-day competition including all official events.

There is a poll on top which you can indicate those event(s) which you wish for a second round.
*Please only vote if you intend to come and participate in those events.*
For the event not listed above:
Rubik's Cube will have 3 rounds.
4x4 Cube and 3x3 One-Handed will have 2 rounds.
Other events will have one round.

The on-line registration has started: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2015
Please note that walk-in registration is not allowed for this competition.

More details will be updated on our official website: http://www.nusmathsociety.org/sgrubikscubecompetition2015open.html

You may contact us through email: [email protected]
for enquires regards to NUS and School Category, you may contact us through email: [email protected] 

The attached files are events and schedule for the Open Category 2015

Happy cubing!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2014)

Yessss I've been waiting for this


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSS


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, see you guys during the valentine's


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 4, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Well, see you guys during the valentine's



Haha just realised this.


Look forward to meeting some of you guys there. And hopefully I'm gonna get good times.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 5, 2014)

Yay first to register lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Yay first to register lol



Yay 3rd.


Will FMC have 3 rounds for a mean of 3?


----------



## lesterlaw (Dec 5, 2014)

Wheres the timetable?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 5, 2014)

Yay, *Openly Prays for 2 rounds of Skewb*

By the way, school category?

Hmm... Just realised that this year's registration cost is higher


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Also, what are the cutoffs for each event?


----------



## Iggy (Dec 6, 2014)

Maxim Chechnev registered wat


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Maxim Chechnev registered wat



I saw this too. He's the one who did the Ukraine's got talent thing right?


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 6, 2014)

OMFG FINALLY. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Either some people voted that are not supposed to, or there will be some UK/US people attending this comp...


----------



## Genesis (Dec 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Either some people voted that are not supposed to, or there will be some UK/US people attending this comp...



I have a feeling its probably the former... However, skewb is catching up, though, alongside 5x5, yay


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 6, 2014)

where or when do we pay?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

CubezForDayz said:


> where or when do we pay?



At the competition on the day itself


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Either some people voted that are not supposed to, or there will be some UK/US people attending this comp...



I dunno, maybe they feel heavily affected by a comp that they won't hear much about till someone wins it.


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 8, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Yay, *Openly Prays for 2 rounds of Skewb*
> 
> By the way, school category?
> 
> Hmm... Just realised that this year's registration cost is higher



School category is on 7/2/2015, for detailed information about the competition and registration forms will be emailed to the targeted schools. for enquiries:[email protected] for the School and NUS category )


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 8, 2014)

lesterlaw said:


> Wheres the timetable?



The schedules haven't confirmed yet.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 8, 2014)

NUS MathSoc said:


> The schedules haven't confirmed yet.



Will FMC have a mean of 3?


----------



## Genesis (Dec 8, 2014)

NUS MathSoc said:


> School category is on 7/2/2015, for detailed information about the competition and registration forms will be emailed to the targeted schools. for enquiries:[email protected] for the School and NUS category )



Oh, okay, thanks
So... There won't be a registration form for those which arent in target schools?
Btw, I'm kinda curious about the lesser rounds for most events... =)


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Yay 3rd.
> 
> 
> Will FMC have 3 rounds for a mean of 3?



yes, take a mean of 3


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all, for enquires regard to NUS and School categories, you may email [email protected] for more information


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Also, what are the cutoffs for each event?



The details of the cutoffs can be found in the event file, the attachment can be found on the front page post.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 10, 2014)

I just wonder not to many competitors and 2 days. Why should Cutoffs. :confused:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2014)

Who is this tryhard registered in 18 events


----------



## Iggy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Who is this tryhard registered in 18 events



He might drop some events later on though


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Who is this tryhard registered in 18 events


What's so bad about registering for 18 events? What's so bad about trying hard?


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 11, 2014)

Crazycubemom said:


> I just wonder not to many competitors and 2 days. Why should Cutoffs. :confused:



Since there will be quite a lot events going on during the 2 days, hence cutoffs is required.


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 11, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Oh, okay, thanks
> So... There won't be a registration form for those which arent in target schools?
> Btw, I'm kinda curious about the lesser rounds for most events... =)




We will announce the details about School Category later.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 11, 2014)

Only 1 round of megaminx  I guess this will motivate me to practice skewb lol

Edit: Maybe 1 more final round can be added during lunch on the 2nd day like this year's competition, just a suggestion anyway


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 11, 2014)

Oops sorry I accidentally voted before I read the starter post. I don't think I'll be going to Singapore next year so...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 11, 2014)

NUS MathSoc said:


> Since there will be quite a lot events going on during the 2 days,* hence cutoffs is required*.





Wow :O 

Where I can Find this Request , I really don't know about this. I thought depends on the organizer. :confused:


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Dec 11, 2014)

Crazycubemom said:


> Wow :O
> 
> Where I can Find this Request , I really don't know about this. I thought depends on the organizer. :confused:



Yes, it depends on the organiser. You can find the cutoffs in the events file on the front page post.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh my oh my oh my Ton Dennenbroek is coming. A 2003 cuber!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Dec 11, 2014)

NUS MathSoc said:


> Yes, it depends on the organiser. You can find the cutoffs in the events file on the front page post.



LOL, when I registerd myself the page was TBA and now with cutoff hahahahahahaahah


----------



## bxchia (Dec 20, 2014)

Crazycubemom said:


> LOL, when I registerd myself the page was TBA and now with cutoff hahahahahahaahah



same here


----------



## zendenz (Dec 21, 2014)

really heartwarming to see quite a number of new singaporeans joining. someone should restart the sg cubers forum though.
btw there's a serious lack of female singaporean cubers XD


----------



## Genesis (Dec 21, 2014)

zendenz said:


> really heartwarming to see quite a number of new singaporeans joining. someone should restart the sg cubers forum though.
> btw there's a serious lack of female singaporean cubers XD



Yeah, seems that there's alot of new cubers this couple of years, many of which are already pretty fast ... Kinda having mixed feelings there
But there's still a few of them around, quite active, I would say


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2014)

zendenz said:


> btw there's a serious lack of female cubers XD



Fixed.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 2, 2015)

There's a surprising amount of diversity in the nationalities of the participants. Russia, Sweden, China, Netherlands, Canada, Thailand, USA, and more! Hope to meet everyone there.


----------



## JustACuber387 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hope i dont get the last place haha(havent registered)


----------



## cubeshead (Jan 14, 2015)

is there online registration for school round


----------



## bxchia (Jan 14, 2015)

wah.. already 130+ participants


----------



## Iggy (Feb 2, 2015)

200 competitors registered wow


----------



## JemFish (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh nuts!! My friend is going to Singapore at that very time, and the furthest he can get up to is OLL; I wish I could go.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 200 competitors registered wow



I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 3, 2015)

Iggy said:


> 200 competitors registered wow



I wonder how many would actually attend, though... Some registrations seem... Yeah
Not sure how the lt would look like with 200+ people


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Goals:
2:sub-5
3:sub-13?
4:sub-1
5:sub-1:50
6:sub-2:50
7:sub-5 lol
OH:sub-19 (NR?)
Feet:not give up halfway
BLD: get a success 
Pyra: find someone willing to borrow me a pyra and hope I'm not last place
Mega:sub-cutoff
Skewb:sub-10


----------



## Genesis (Feb 5, 2015)

Goals:
7: Sub 3:50 mean(Pretty much pb?), No Sup 4:10
Skewb: Sub 6
OH:Not screw up (Sub20?)
Mega:Hope someone lends me one and not screw up
Dont really care about other events, maybe sub3 6x6 and fmc mean?


----------



## Iggy (Feb 5, 2015)

Goals
2x2: NR average
3x3: *SUB 10 SINGLE*
4x4: Sub 40 single, sub 45 average
5x5: Sub 1:35 average
6x6: No idea, sub 3:40 mean maybe
7x7: Sub 5:30 mean I guess
OH: Sub 20 average (although it's probably not that possible)
Feet: NRs
FMC: Get a mean
Pyraminx: Sub 4 average
Megaminx: Sub 1:10 average, beat Vincent and win
Clock: *SUB 9 AVERAGE.* Been wanting it for over a year
Skewb: lol no idea, I guess a sub 6 average would be cool
3BLD: Sub 40 mean
4BLD: just get a success
5BLD: get a decent success
MultiBLD: AsR (or at least don't have terrible accuracy)



guysensei1 said:


> I can't wait to meet you.



Cool, I'm looking forward to meeting you as well


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 8, 2015)

A heads up to everyone going, we may have a cube thief going around. During the school round, many of my friends had missing cubes. I was also missing my aosu. We have searched everywhere and could not find it. We suspect that he/she will strike again during open round. Take good care of your own cubes!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> A heads up to everyone going, we may have a cube thief going around. During the school round, many of my friends had missing cubes. I was also missing my aosu. We have searched everywhere and could not find it. We suspect that he/she will strike again during open round. Take good care of your own cubes!



Wow. Thanks for informing us


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 8, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Goals
> Megaminx: Sub 1:10 average, *beat Vincent* and win



lol, thank you for giving me a reason to practice

personal goal then:
mega: not letting Ainesh get over me easily
7x7: borrow anyone's 7x7, anyone mind lending me one? 

not telling other stuffs 



guysensei1 said:


> A heads up to everyone going, we may have a cube thief going around. During the school round, many of my friends had missing cubes. I was also missing my aosu. We have searched everywhere and could not find it. We suspect that he/she will strike again during open round. Take good care of your own cubes!



Didn't this exact stuff happen last year as well?
Thank you for the warning


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 8, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> Didn't this exact stuff happen last year as well?
> Thank you for the warning


Really? :O I only had 2-3 cubes last year so maybe I wasn't targeted...


----------



## Genesis (Feb 8, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> Didn't this exact stuff happen last year as well?


It did? Guess its just that I didnt hear anything about it


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 8, 2015)

Genesis said:


> It did? Guess its just that I didnt hear anything about it



I got some advice to be aware during the open category last year as some thief is apparently going around during the school category


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 8, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> I got some advice to be aware during the open category last year as some thief is apparently going around during the school category



Maybe it's the same person this year. I wonder if NUS lecture theaters have surveilance cameras...


----------



## Iggy (Feb 8, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> lol, thank you for giving me a reason to practice



ok maybe I shouldn't have said that


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

12 more hours to go!


----------



## Genesis (Feb 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 12 more hours to go!



Time to lose NRs =(


----------



## Iggy (Feb 13, 2015)

Good luck everyone, see you there


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 13, 2015)

The time has come. So excited.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 14, 2015)

Did terribly today :/


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Did terribly today :/


I didn't do too badly. 3rd place 6x6 and 3rd place FMC with NR Mean!


----------



## deadmanlsh (Feb 14, 2015)

I think I'll get DNF-betes at the rate I'm going. If I'm not wrong, I tripled my DNF count.
Having all BLD attempts back-to-back in 1 day was way too tiring. I couldn't perform by the time the first MultiBLD attempt was over.
Didn't get a single bigBLD success, nor did I manage to get any new NRs (I was hoping for at least getting the MBLD and 3BLD Mo3 NRs or a 5BLD success).

Somehow I won FMC when the number of times I attempted it can be counted with two hands, including 6 attempts from comps (3 today, 3 a year ago, which was also my first time doing BLD). Still an NR that doesn't reflect much about me, being the only Korean to have an Mo3.

Not sure whether to be utterly disappointed or bitterly satisfied about my results.


----------



## the super cuber (Feb 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Did terribly today :/



4 NRs is terrible for you?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Time to lose NRs =(



*destroys 7x7 NR*


----------



## Iggy (Feb 14, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> 4 NRs is terrible for you? [emoji14]


Look at my big BLD and MBLD results [emoji14]


----------



## Genesis (Feb 14, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Did terribly today :/


Pretty much the same here, for the most part...
Especially skewb, utterly failed it, hope someone wont suck at skewb today


guysensei1 said:


> *destroys 7x7 NR*


._.
Well, I DID lose skewb nr


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I failed OH so terribly and I'm so angry at myself... Also I lost my 3x3/BLD/OH/feet/FMC main cube...


On the plus side I found my aosu again. And the person who took it accidentally made it amazingly fast 

Also FMC NR mean and 3rd place+ 6x6 3rd place


----------



## Genesis (Feb 15, 2015)

Goal check:


Genesis said:


> Goals:
> 7: Sub 3:50 mean(Pretty much pb?), No Sup 4:10
> Skewb: Sub 6
> OH:Not screw up (Sub20?)
> ...



Mega:Utterly failed, didnt even make cutoff
OH: Didnt even make it in time
Skewb:Utterly freaking screwed up, didnt even podium/maintain nr
6x6: Sub 3, but meh
FMC: Finally got a mean
7x7: Pb single and mo3


----------



## Iggy (Feb 15, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Goals
> 2x2: NR average
> 3x3: *SUB 10 SINGLE*
> 4x4: Sub 40 single, sub 45 average
> ...



2x2: Failed miserably
3x3: YES FINALLY. last solve of the comp
4x4: no
5x5: no
6x6: no
7x7: yeah
OH: no
Feet: yeah
FMC: lol no
Pyraminx: yeah
Megaminx: no, no and no
Clock: yeah, by 0.01 lol
Skewb: lol no
3BLD: no
4BLD: no
5BLD: no
MBLD: lol no

One of my worst comps ever :/ Good experience though, I actually talked to people this time


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Goals:
> 2:sub-5
> 3:sub-13?
> 4:sub-1
> ...



2-6 yeah!
7:nope
OH:ugh. Not even sub-21
Feet:I didn't give up but I DNFed the solve because I made a move while stopping the timer.
BLD: yeah!
Pyra: yay sub-20 lol
Mega:no. Wtf cutoffs
Skewb:yeah


EDIT: Small achievement: got legitimately misrecognised as Chris Olson.

Also, the moment when Ainesh got his first sub-10 was so amazing. Standing ovation.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

Results are up!

Also congrats to Vincent for getting into the top 20 for sum of ranks!



Spoiler



why are you so good at everything :/


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm having a lot of fun... 

Big thanks for the organizer and everyone who made this competition possible. See you next year!


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Results are up!
> 
> Also congrats to Vincent for getting into the top 20 for sum of ranks!
> 
> ...



by having too much free time
oh, and get a flu the week before, the prescribed medicines will somehow make you fast


----------



## JemFish (Feb 16, 2015)

This seemed like a lot of fun!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> by having too much free time
> oh, and get a flu the week before, the prescribed medicines will somehow make you fast



lol I actually had flu during Singapore Open last year, I guess it kinda helped 
Also I think I use the same amount of time as you for cubing considering how I'm really bad at time managing



JemFish said:


> This seemed like a lot of fun!



Yeah it was! Competitions are always fun


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Kai Xiang got a sub-1 4x4 OH single during prize presentation


----------



## Genesis (Feb 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Kai Xiang got a sub-1 4x4 OH single during prize presentation



That deserves its own thread... Uwr, right?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Genesis said:


> That deserves its own thread... Uwr, right?


Make one if you want


----------



## Iggy (Feb 16, 2015)

My 9.78






Yeah you can't see the solve at all


----------



## Genesis (Feb 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Make one if you want


Maybe you can make one 



Iggy said:


> My 9.78
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDWD5qv4X-Q
> 
> Yeah you can't see the solve at all



Who knows, someone might have filmed the whole finals


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Genesis said:


> Who knows, someone might have filmed the whole finals



Pretty sure Vincent did.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone filmed skewb finals?


----------



## bxchia (Feb 18, 2015)

I am happy to enter the 3x3 round 2 (semi-final) for the first time. 
And set my PBs for the 4 events I had participated.

Visit my blog and youtube channel for more info and videos.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 18, 2015)

Just realised that the pyraminx podium mean is 3.89, which ties the podium at Worlds 2013


----------



## bxchia (Apr 6, 2015)

*Singapore Speedcubing Group in Facebook*

Hey, my dad has created a Facebook's Group named "Singapore Speedcubing". The purpose of this group is to have a platform for all Singapore Speedcubers to share information. As we noticed, the popularity of speedcubing has grown in Singapore over the past 2 years. So it will be really nice to have a place that belongs to us.

Currently, this group is opened to public. If you are interested in joining, please go to Singapore Speedcubing Group and click on the Join button. The criteria are:

You must be a Singaporean.
You are actively into speedcubing.

Since this is a new group, we are not sure whether it will work out.
In order for it to be successful, we will need your support, and help to spread the words.

Thank you so much!!


----------

